# Hilfe Mahnung, kein Plan was das ist.



## Final (15 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor c.a 1 Woche eine Mahnung/Rechnung bekommen. Es handelt sich hier bei um irgendeine Rechnung *"Internetdienstleistungen". *Ich habe keine Ahnung was das sein soll.
Ich habe mich bereit im Forum in diesem Thread erkundigt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abofallen-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.21006/

Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich hier vor gehen soll. Ich hoffe Sie können mir helfen 

So sieht der erste Brief aus:





*Da man das alles wegen der schlechten Kamera nur schwer erkennen kann, schreibe ich den Brief hier mal rein:*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wir teilen Ihnen höflich mit, dass unser Kunde

*Markl Michael, Internetdiensleistungen, Am Weinberg 14, AT 5400 Hallein*

uns den Auftrag erteilt hat, unten angeführte Forderung gegen Sie in seinem Namen einzuziehen. Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass ab sofort Zahlunh und Korrespondenz mit schuldbefreiender Wirkung ausschließlich an
uns zu leisten bzw. zu richten sind.

Kundennummer: blablabla
Re.Nr. / Datum: blablablabla.........

Dann kommt halt die Rechnung...


*-------------------> Das ist der Rote Pfeil*


Zuzüglich weiterer Kosten bis zur vollständigen Begleichung der Gesamtschuld.

*Als letzten Termin für Ihren Zahlungseingang haben wir uns den 08.03.12 vorgemerkt!*

Wir nehmen an, dass auch Sie an einer außergerichtelichen Erledigung interesseirt sind und die durch ein 
Gerichtsverfahren zwangsläufig entstehenden Kosten vermeiden wollen. Deshalb empfehlen wir Ihnen dringendst, den offenen Betrag sofort zu überweisen.

Bei Bezahlung bis zum oben genannten Termin sind wir entgegenkommenderweise bereit, auf Inkassokosten in der Höhe von € 6,50 zu verzichten.

Benarchitigung gemäß § 33 BDSG (Datenschutz): Zur Betreibung dieser Forderung und für Zwecke des Gläubigerschutzes werden Datzen zu Ihrer Person gespeichert und verarbeitet.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hatte sofort das Gefühl, dass ist wohl ein "*Abzockbrief"*. Also habe ich diesen Brief auch komplett ignoriert und nichts unternommen.

Also heute ist ein *2ter* Mahnungsbrief/Rechnung gekommen. Der sieht c.a genau so aus, wie der erste Brief, doch nun haben die unten rechts noch einen *dicken fetten roten Kasten hin gedruckt wo folgendes drin steht:*


*"GERICHTLICHE KLAGE wird am 19.03.12 eingereicht."*


*Aus 155€ sind nun auch 167€ geworden. Für mich sieht das sehr nach "Angstmache" aus.*

*Ich habe wirklich 0 Plan, was das sein soll. Die sagen mir auch nicht woher diese Rechnung kommt, also aus welchen Grund ich das bezahlen soll, nur "Internetdienstleistungen".*


*Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen ? Ich bitte Sie mir weiter zu helfen. *

*Vielen Dank im Vorraus ! *


----------



## nich-mit-mir (15 März 2012)

Hast Du mal einen Webhostingdienst in Anspruch genommen? Suche mal nach den Namen des Auftraggebers ( *Markl Michael, Internetdiensleistungen* )


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2012)

Also auf den ersten Blick sieht das nicht wie Abzocker aus >>> http://www.michaelmarkl.at/
Ich würde den in ganz normalem Ton anschreiben und fragen wofür er das Geld von Dir will weil Du Dir keiner Geschäftsbeziehung zu ihm bewußt bist und erst jetzt durch die Mahnung davon erfahren hast.


----------



## Final (15 März 2012)

Ich habe dort nie irgendwelche "Internetdienste" oder sonstiges in Anspruch genommen oder ähnliches.

Meinst Du mit anschreiben e-mail ? Bzw reicht e-mail oder schriftlich via Brief ?

Grüße F1nal.


----------



## Goblin (15 März 2012)

> Bzw reicht e-mail oder schriftlich via Brief ?


 
Sowas macht man immer per BRIEF als EINSCHREIBEN mit Rückschein


----------



## Final (15 März 2012)

Alles klar. In welcher Form sollte ich den dann schreiben ? Ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus .  Eventuell ein Muster ?

Grüße


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2012)

Hab ich Dir doch schon geschrieben wie das ungefähr aussehen muß. Schreiben mußt schon selber.
Einschreiben Rückschein würde ich persönlich in DIESEM Fall nicht machen.
Hier würde ich erstmal die schnelle Variante mit der Mail wählen und erst wenn da in angemessener Zeit (3 Werktage max) keine Antwort kommt die Keule Einschreiben/Rückschein auspacken.


----------



## Final (15 März 2012)

Alles klar, ich habe den jetzt eine E-Mail geschrieben. Also warte ich jetzt 2-3 Werktage ab und wenn keine Antwort via. Mail kommt einen Brief schreiben, richtig ?

Grüße F1nal.


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2012)

jep


----------



## blowfish (16 März 2012)

Ich würde ja mal auf die "Gerichtliche Klage" warten. Kann man dann ja noch widersprechen.
Das ist ja eigentlich ein eindeutlicher Hinweis auf Abzocke wenn damit gedroht wird. Seriöse Händler drohen nicht mit so etwas, sonder gehen gleich zu Gericht.


----------

